# untimely filing



## cingram (Jun 14, 2011)

my sister got billed by an office for a claim that got denied for untimely filing. I know this isnt allow but is there a website to use as concrete evidince to get her money back.


----------



## tpontillo (Jun 15, 2011)

Did she call her insurance company?  If the doctors office is contracted then the insurance can get involved if she complains to them


----------



## cingram (Jun 15, 2011)

it was for labs for her husband. She called the insurance and they said it was allowed. the first time the claim was submitted it was denied becasue the insurance didnt have the provider number. And when they finally did get the provider number and submitted it, it was denied for timely filing


----------



## tpontillo (Jun 15, 2011)

She should be able to appeal this with the insurance company.  She needs to call the insurance and tell them she wants to appeal this.  They need to tell her how to do this


----------



## cingram (Jun 15, 2011)

that is what I was thinking but the DOS is from last year and the office says she is responsible now, I always thought timely filing denies is a W/O


----------



## tpontillo (Jun 15, 2011)

For a physicians office I would have always written it off for timely filing.  We are not allowed to bill patient.  I dont know how it would work for the labs.  Just have her appeal it with the insurance company.  You can look at this link for appeal letters. I never used it but it might have some good advice. 

http://www.patientadvocate.org/index.php?p=36


----------



## cingram (Jun 16, 2011)

its not the fact that the insurance denied the claim by the lab its the fact that the office billed my sister for something that was their fault. If they would have done everything on time it would have been paid.


----------



## anapravnik (Jun 16, 2011)

*They need to write off this bill...*

Labs are the same as physician claims, they have timely filing rules just like any
other type of service. She needs to call the provider and tell them she will absolutely not be held liable for an error on their part. You don't need to appeal anything if the insurance
company denied it for T/F, the provider may be able to do so though. What does your EOB say?


----------

